# Can you fish with burbot meat?



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Can you bait a hook with burbot meat and fish with that at the gorge?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What state?

A burbot is classified as a gamefish in Wyoming.

The 2010/2011 Wyoming Fishing Regulations read:
"Eggs of salmonids (trout, salmon, grayling, whitefish, cisco) are the
only parts that may be used legally as bait. Internal organs, eggs,
eyes, fins, and skin of game fish other than salmonids are the only
portions which may be used legally as bait. Any part of nongame
fish may be used as bait.........................................."

There's nothing in the Area 4 Exceptions concerning burbot use as bait. So it looks like you can not use burbot meat for bait in Wyoming at Flaming Gorge.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> A burbot is classified as a gamefish in Wyoming.
> 
> The 2010/2011 Wyoming Fishing Regulations read:
> _Internal organs, eggs,
> ...


So.. as I read this, it's okay to use any part of a burbot as bait except the meat and bones. And I thought Utah had some weird regulations. Go figger.

Fishrmn


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > A burbot is classified as a gamefish in Wyoming.
> ...


Yes, that's the way I read it too. Burbot, native to Wyoming's Wind River, have been treated as game fish for a long time in Wyoming. Outside of the Green River Drainage, Wyoming has a burbot limit of 3 per day.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That is strange, I never knew that Burbot were anywhere else in Wyoming.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> That is strange, I never knew that Burbot were anywhere else in Wyoming.


Back when I had a real life we use to go to Wyoming's Boysen Reservoir on the Wind River for walleye and crappies. We always seemed to pick up some Ling, especially if using minnows.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

If you are at flaming gorge, than there is no limit.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Burbot are pretty common in wyoming EAST of the divide. I believe they are also pretty common in Montana in the lower Yellowstone/Missouri drainages.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have not heard of any burbot found in Wyoming outside of the Green River and Wind River drainages.

As far as I know none have been found in the North Platte River system that drains a significant part of eastern Wyoming.


----------

